# Nolvadex6878



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2014)

If you received a pm from this piece of garbage I highly suggest you not respond.

No good source needs to spam via pm to get customers... this is a trademark scammer move.

He has been banned and his sent pm deleted.

Just making sure you guys are careful. Some of you post on this forum sounding desperate for a source. You attract pieces of garbage like this when you do so. You are asking to have your money taken from you with nothing in return or maybe you might get some underdosed unsanitary gear that not only doesn't work but leaves you with an abcess that requires surgery and massive doses of antibiotics to heal. 

You aren't buying life saving medications. They are performance enhancers. And considering the majority of you don't compete in any way and really just take them to be a better gym rat should obviate the need to be more cautious.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2014)

Appreciate the heads-up, PoB.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 5, 2014)

Damn this is to bad. The pm he sent me was so professional that I was thinking of placing a large order...


----------



## mugzy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hosted on a US domestic server...


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 5, 2014)

I didn't receive any PM but I saw him coming. He was posting one-liners on old threads / stickies, obviously just wanted to reach the post count to send PMs.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 6, 2014)

.Thanks to a diligent staff.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/5258-Make-your-own-bac-water?p=232880&viewfull=1#post232880

Called it as soon as he made it to 10...


----------

